
Data Structures (Programming Algorithms Book by Vsevolod Dyomkin) - tosh
http://lisp-univ-etc.blogspot.com/2019/08/
======
tosh
This is part of a book on Algorithms and Lisp:

[http://lisp-univ-etc.blogspot.com/2019/07/programming-algori...](http://lisp-
univ-etc.blogspot.com/2019/07/programming-algorithms-book.html)

